# Baywatch Arms Gun Refinishing



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

After seeing the work Tim did on some other pistols I took in my P7 to Baywatch Arms off of 9 mile road. 

Wow! Couldn't be happier with the work. Pictures just don't do it justice. He even did some custom work and put fiber optic inserts in the standard factory sights (something I've never seen on a P7 before).


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking good Joker!


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

What does having the sights converted to fiber cost? Rough estimate. Looks like really nice work.


----------



## Skullkracker (Aug 21, 2009)

You should have taken before pics also... Man that thing looks awesome.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive only heard good things about that guy and his work proves it!!!!


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

FLWhaler, 

Not sure what the price on the fiber optic conversion was. Tim was nice enough to include it with the refinishing job. He was intrigued with the idea of doing it, and honestly, I figured with my old eyes it wouldn't hurt. The refinshing cost me $125. He's really making me want to look for other projects....I can't count how many pistols I'd like to have that could use a bit of work.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tim has refinished 2 of my handguns and I was thoroughly pleased with both of them. I did a thread on the Charles Daly compact 45ACP but I need to take some photos of the S&W 559 that he did recently. 

I have had other handguns Cerakoted by guys who have done hundreds of jobs and I have to admit that you can put those weapons side by side with Tim's work and cannot tell the difference!!

I'm thinking about having him Cerakote my truck next. :whistling:


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

Framerguy said:


> Tim has refinished 2 of my handguns and I was thoroughly pleased with both of them. I did a thread on the Charles Daly compact 45ACP but I need to take some photos of the S&W 559 that he did recently.
> 
> I have had other handguns Cerakoted by guys who have done hundreds of jobs and I have to admit that you can put those weapons side by side with Tim's work and cannot tell the difference!!
> 
> I'm thinking about having him Cerakote my truck next. :whistling:


OOPs....his oven is not large enough.:shifty::shifty:


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Framerguy, 

Your pistols are what drove me to get mine done. I have plenty of 3rd gen S&W's that I would have bought or traded for....but didn't like that they were stainless. The prices to send them out and have them refinished are really cost prohibitive. After having one done by Baywatch Arms (at a great price), I have to start looking for those 3rd Gen S&W's again!

Jerry


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

Dropped by Baywatch Arms to see the inventory and was disappointed to find it closed today around 3:30 pm. In the market for a 1911 style pistol and a 270 rifle or a Mossberg 500 12 gauge. I am never on that side of town and today I was. I was hoping to check out the store but I guess my luck ran dry.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Big B said:


> Dropped by Baywatch Arms to see the inventory and was disappointed to find it closed today around 3:30 pm. In the market for a 1911 style pistol and a 270 rifle or a Mossberg 500 12 gauge. I am never on that side of town and today I was. I was hoping to check out the store but I guess my luck ran dry.


Sorry I missed you. I am not at the store everyday. I run it all by myself, and can't be there all the time. I am at the house for a couple of days this week doing some more Cerakote jobs. If you need something, don't hesitate to call. I will be glad to meet you anytime I can.


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

Big B, 

If you Google "Baywatch Arms", just give Tim a call. He can talk to you about anything you might want and get you a good price quote so you don't need to do any running around. Compare his prices to other local dealers and I think you'll be pleased. Always nice to have another good dealer around to give the others a run for the money. 

Jerry


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Had Tim refinish a 1911. I got it on the cheap and it had some pitting and finish wear. Had it redone in Graphite Black and OD Green.

BEFORE










AFTER

















Highly recommend Baywatch Arms (Tim). Quality work by a great guy.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Finally !!*

Went by his shop this AM(1030) CLOSED !!

At least he has a sign with his "new" buisness hours posted. Better write 'em down(if you are that interested). WHEW ---SAWMAN


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Call the phone number he will return calls quick.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> Went by his shop this AM(1030) CLOSED !!
> 
> At least he has a sign with his "new" buisness hours posted. Better write 'em down(if you are that interested). WHEW ---SAWMAN


come on now, didn't you see his post above? runs the shop by himself, can't be there all the time, give him a call, etc...


----------



## Joker31 (Dec 7, 2007)

I saw the springfield when I went to pick up my pistol (when it was in the before stages). I can't believe the work Tim did. It was in pretty rough shape....really nice job. 

Best, 
Jerry


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got two HK P7M13s on the way to Tim. One was neglected and has surface rust in several areas. The other just exhibits some holster wear -- but someone lightly scribed a number (evidence? agency serial #?) on the slide just below the ejection port. I expect that Tim will have them looking like new in no time! I think I am going to go with the traditional HK black for a color. I will make sure to post some before & after pics.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I look forward to doing your hand gun if you decide to go that way.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have not had Tim do any custom work for me yet, but I just ordered a gun through him the other day and it was probably one of the smoothest transactions I have ever made. He is very attentive to your requests even if there is not a lot of money involved. If his quality of custom work is even half the quality of his customer service that I have experienced, he will be getting all of my business from now on. Look forward to meeting you on Saturday Tim.


----------

